# SFO / Bay Area weekday racing



## jpouchet (Mar 4, 2006)

Can anyone point me to the Bay area clubs that have weekeday evening racing during the spring and summer? I get to SJC, OAK, and SFO on business a few times a month. Usually staying tue/wed or wed/thur and would really like to bring my sailing kit with me and crew for some evening racing events.

Thanks.

JP


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If you don't want to try posting on Sailinganarchy, you could check out the various SFO Bay club websites (St Francis et al.) and see what they might have for crew lists or an email address you could use for your inquiry.


----------



## davidgi (May 1, 2006)

I suggest that you register for the sfsailing.com crew list. Skippers around the Bay are hard up for crew most of the time. There are weeknight beercans at most of the yacht clubs, including Golden Gate, Berkeley, Alameda, South Beach, and I think Corinthian.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Latitude 38 rag*

http://www.infoasis.com/~latitude38/crewlist/3-06.List/RacingSkippers.html

Check out Latitude 38 website and crew lists.
We also liked Sausalito, rather than some of the larger yacht clubs. My experience has been that Bay area area sailors are very welcoming and open. Have fun!


----------

